# A quick latte video on my Gaggia Factory



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi All, I was bored yesterday so I thought I'd make a quick video of how I make a latte on my Gaggia Factory lever machine. Any comments or critique would be welcomed!

[video=youtube;mzW-1v3IKjw]


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't see the link. Looking forward to watching it though.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It should be embedded, if not here you go:


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers. Using my poxy iPad and it's a bit of a pain with links....

Good video. My only criticism would be you make it look too easy







I would like to see the milk pour from another angle if ever you get the chance. I think this is a big part of where I'm going wrong I think I might be pouring too fast plus I think I introduce a little too much air into my milk. I like the angle you get your steam wand at. I might need a more pronounced spout to get mine in at that angle.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks!

To be honest, the whole video went pretty smoothly, usually there would be grinds flying everywhere and milk all over the place! I would have liked to get the camera a bit closer, but I was using my proper tripod on the counter, and it wouldn't fit under the kitchen cabinets! My flatmate has a little tripod that I'll try and dig out to get a better angle.

I think for a long time my milk wasn't getting better because I thought I needed the steam wand more horizontal, but I think it's much easier to stretch if you make it more vertical. It maybe depends on the pitcher and how much milk you're steaming as well.

I'll try and dig out the other tripod and get another vid up (although with my consistency the next one will probably all go wrong!).


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks very much. Would really appreciate it. Even if I can see your technique a bit better I think it would help. When you lower the pitcher to start the wiggling process do you lower the spout to the side closest the pitcher and keep it there or start on the other side and work back? I used to start on the other side and work back but I think I'm now getting better results (slightly) the other way.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting your video









A few observations I had that may help with the espresso extraction;

When dosing don't tap the portafilter if you can avoid it

Try leveling then tamping without compacting the coffee between doses

I may have missed it, but a quick purge of the steam wand before steaming the milk will get rid of any condensation / water in the steam wand

Thanks once again for sharing


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice video and nice latte


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Glenn, I got into the habit of tapping the grounds down when I was dosing higher, but at 14-15g it doesn't really need it I think. I'll try and kick the habit and see if it helps!

I did give a good long purge of the steam wand, I have to as the steam in general seems pretty wet with the Factory, although it can be a lot down to having the boiler quite full too I think.


----------

